# Habitation Service Bolero 680FB



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

My mate Gordon S from Tadcaster has had a disagreement with Brownhills Newark reference his 11 month old Swift Bolero 680FB, he can't find anyone else local to undertake the Habitation Service. Any help ideas.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Mark at CLS.

http://central-leisure-services.webs.com/

highly recommended and a member here as CLS


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Many thanks for that

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi our Bolero is 11 Months old too...........we hadn't realised it needed a habitation service what does that consist of as we also don't want to have to worry about going to Brownhills.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Briarose

You need to have the habitation (caravan side) serviced and certified, it is everything which is not covered by the Fiat side, you should have the info in your handover pack.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Broom said:


> Hi Brianrose
> 
> You need to have the habitation (caravan side) serviced and certified, it is everything which is not covered by the Fiat side, you should have the info in your handover pack.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Kath from Swift has been in touch and I am going to get it booked in............must admit I am so glad you posted as we hadn't realised that it needed to be done when one year old.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Mark does travel further than you would expect.

He is well respected in the trade, and is very thorough, as well as being a nice bloke.

And his rates are very reasonable.  

No connection, just a satisfied customer, who will be booking him again next year


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Gordons had the habitation service done at Barrons in York

Many Thanks
Broom


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Gordon's just had the Fiat side serviced at North East Trucks in York for £245.00, said they had done a good job.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

